

Pound Dwolla: Tweet money to your friends with #dwolla - bbornstein
http://blog.dwolla.com/pound-dwolla/

======
jedberg
My red flag alarm is screaming right now. I hope they have some amazing fraud
protection here.

It's way too easy to compromise a twitter account, I'd to have that attached
to my bank account.

~~~
oconnore
More that it's way too hard to navigate twitter without giving some random app
write permission to your account. Modifiable permissions would help a lot, but
of course Dwolla can't do anything about that.

~~~
jedberg
That too! Every one of those apps that has write access to one's timeline can
now send money wherever.

------
leeny
I really like stuff that creatively combines two worlds for sake of
simplicity. Not sure if this particular one is going to take off
(security/fraud concerns etc.), but I do think that these combinations are all
blips on the way to an inevitable, universal, and simple system that lets
people take any number of actions without having to context switch (e.g.
telling your mobile device to send money to a friend, make a dinner
reservation, and share that you paid back your friend and are going to
dinner).

Sucks that we have to wait for it.

------
stenopad
It looks like someone else built this almost 3 months ago:
<https://github.com/nmanousos/pounddwolla>

------
oboizt
I'm assuming the receiving entity also has to have an account with dwolla, or
is at least instructed to create one to receive their $?

------
jareau
This seems somewhat Hashpay.com inspired:
<https://twitter.com/ffloat/status/269959712290791424>

~~~
cjm
yeah "inspired" haha :)

------
dmix
To your friends in the USA. As Dwolla is USA only.

